# Camo dip



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

Bought a mossberg 500 and wanna get it dipped. It has wood stock, so do I need to buy synthetic stock? And how much does it cost?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

$90 I think... At least that's what a rifle stock cost..... Michael Cole is the best around... Their is a couple in Milton but Cole is the only one who has a clue... Check out Coles taxidermy on Facebook... He does some great work.....


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

That's only done on synthetic right?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Wood can be dipped.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

skullworks said:


> Wood can be dipped.


Yep...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's one Michael Cole did for my wife's Christmas present. Looks better than factory and a great guy.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

that is one sharp ass shotgun
nice present
I agree with the above Michael is a great guy to deal with and does great work


----------

